# Thunder Zone Installed ! Have Fun With Some Classic Games



## Neutral Singh (Oct 28, 2004)

Its fun time folks !!! I think we cannot discuss spirituality always and change of mindset is actually good for mind to concentrate... Just have a look at the Navigation Bar towards the top of the screen and there will find a button called *Arcade *... its a unique place to challenge your skills in some of all time classic computer games of by gone era. Just click Arcade button and there you enter the Thunder Zone !!

Have Fun !! Set a challenge for others to claim the title of a champion... I have set you an initial challenge, lets see who can beat me  !!

*So, you think you're the best!?! Prove it! Earn your trophies and de-throne me!  *


For any query, post here !!
Best Regards


----------



## Arvind (Oct 28, 2004)

Be ready to get de-throned then. See you on weekend


----------



## Neutral Singh (Oct 28, 2004)

Oh yeah we shall see who is the real champion !!


----------



## Arvind (Oct 28, 2004)

and chimpanzee too!


----------



## Neutral Singh (Oct 28, 2004)

oh yeh !! we shall see !!


----------



## etinder (Oct 28, 2004)

hahaha, i shud try my hand too


----------

